# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Gesprongen adertje in oog

## motorwybe

de laatste tijd komt het vaak voor dat een adertje in mijn linker oog is gesprongen. :Mad: 
wat kan ik doen om dat te voorkomen en is het een signaal van een andere fysieke tekortkoming ?

----------


## John_Swain

bij komt dit weleens voor bij slaap te kort of vermoeidheid.
ben je misschien een nachtbraker?
Of misschien draag je wel een bril/lenzen?

----------


## motorwybe

dag John.
Ik kan niet zeggen dat ik een nachtbraker ben, want meestal vóór 12 uur in horizontale toestand.
Wel altijd vroeg wakker en dan piekeren over van alles en nog wat.
Maar dat is geen fysieke aangelegenheid.
Wel een brildrager met een staaroperatie van okt vorig jaar.
B(druk op ogen?) en en wel een doener, dus bukken bij tuinwerk en dat soort dingen.
Houd me nu wat rustig, maar morgen weer druk met voorbereiden etc. motor-elfstedentocht .
Daarna weer rustig en maar hopen dat het niet weer terugkomt.
Heb er trouwens geen pijn aan en werd er daardoor door anderen op gewezen.
Dank voor je reactie.
met groet, Motorwybe.

----------


## John_Swain

ok, mag ik vragen wanneer je voor het laatst je ogen hebt laten opmeten?
misschien zijn je ogen niet meer zo gewent aan je bril en moeten ze harder werken dan eerst...
mijn bril is ook aan vervanging toe, en ik heb ook constant last van mijn ogen (idee alsof ik lenzen draag), ook komt er soms weleens hoofdpijn omhoog...

----------


## motorwybe

De opmeting is gebeurd in het UMCG, bij de second opinion en dat was in dec. vorig jaar.
Ik draag al vanaf m'n 6e jaar een brilletje en daar ben ik dus wel aan gewend.
Ik heb in sept. en okt. vorig jaar een staaroperatie ondergaan in Dokkum en dat is wat mislukt.(kan de krant niet meer goed lezen en het telefoonboel al helemaal niet. Wegens ontevredenheid een nagesprek aangevraagd en in het rapport aan het UMCG zegt arts notabene dat patient tevreden is.
In Gron. heeft men ontdekt dat de binnenlaag van het hoornvlies van beide ogen is dichtgeslibd met rommel en dat daardoor het zicht is verminderd.
Kan verholpen worden als zicht minder dan 50 % wordt door een hoornvliestransplantatie.
Ben ik nog niet aan toe.
De bloed uitstorting in mijn ene oog wordt nu wel minder.
Dus reken ik er maar op dat e.e.a. net zo stil weggaat als het gekomen is.
Maar het blijft wel een punt van aandacht.
Dank voor je belangstelling en reactie..
met vr. groet, Motorwybe.

----------


## Luuss0404

*Gesprongen adertjes in je oog*
Op het wit van je oog zit een slijmvlies dat net als andere slijmvliezen in je lichaam ontstoken kan raken. Dan zetten de dunne bloedvaatjes erin op, en gaat je oog rood zien. Ook onder je oogslijmvlies kan er iets mislopen: krijg je daar een bloeding, dan wordt je oog helemaal of gedeeltelijk rood en heb je een zogenaamde subconjunctivale bloeding. Zo'n bloeding kan bijvoorbeeld ontstaan als je een steentje of een zandkorrel in je oog krijgt of flink hebt moeten hoesten (of persen). Ook al zien ze er misschien wat schrikbarend uit, zo'n bloedinkjes zijn relatief onschuldig en verdwijnen doorgaans vanzelf. Gaat je oog heel plots heel rood zien, en krijg je erge pijn, dan kan er sprake zijn van een acuut glaucoom. Deze vorm van glaucoom krijg je als de druk in je oogbol pijlsnel oploopt en de afloop van het inwendige oogvocht blokkeert. Laat je dan onmiddellijk behandelen, want acuut glaucoom kan leiden tot blindheid.
*Zo los je het op:*
'Gesprongen adertjes' krijg je meestal door ontstekingen, en die kan je moeilijk voorkomen. Meestal verdwijnen de adertjes vanzelf na een paar dagen. Heb je er vaak last van of zijn ze na 14 dagen nog niet verdwenen, consulteer dan zeker een oogarts. Mogelijk kamp je met bloedstollingsproblemen.
_(Bron: goedgevoel.be)_

*Blauwe bosbes*
*Toepassing:* 
* voor een scherp zicht
* bij vermoeide en tranende ogen
*Botanische naam*
Vaccinium myrtillus
*Productomschrijving*
Dankzij de combinatie van stoffen die gunstig zijn voor de kleine bloedvaten, is Blauwe bosbes uitstekend geschikt om vermoeide, tranende ogen (bijvoorbeeld door langdurig computergebruik) te verzorgen. Daarnaast hebben deze stoffen een goede invloed op de blaas en de urinewegen.
Door het hoge gehalte aan tannines helpt Blauwe bosbes de ontlasting dikker te maken. 
*Ingrediënten*
Bevat 250 mg van de vrucht van de Blauwe bosbes (Vaccinium
myrtillus) met minimaal 7% tannines; plantaardige capsule: hypromellose.
Bevat geen: lactose, gluten, suiker, gist, conserveermiddelen, kleur-, geur- en smaakstoffen.
*Combinatie met andere middelen*
Vitotaal Blauwe bosbes kan gelijktijdig met andere middelen worden gebruikt.
*Aanwijzingen voor gebruik*
3 maal daags 1-2 capsules met een 1⁄2 glas water na de maaltijd
innemen. Maximaal 6 capsules per dag.
Houd u aan de aanbevolen dagelijkse dosering. Een voedingssupplement
is geen vervanging van gevarieerde, evenwichtige voeding en een gezonde levenswijze.
*Gebruik gedurende de zwangerschap en borstvoeding*
Vitotaal Blauwe bosbes kan overeenkomstig de geadviseerde dosering worden gebruikt. Het verdient in het algemeen aanbeveling bij gebruik van welke middelen dan ook tijdens de zwangerschap en de periode waarin borstvoeding wordt gegeven eerst uw arts of deskundige te raadplegen 
*Gebruiksduur*
Zonodig kan Blauwe bosbes langdurig worden gebruikt.
*Bewaren en houdbaarheid*
De capsules dienen uit de zon, droog, bij kamertemperatuur (15-25 °C) en buiten bereik van kleine kinderen bewaard te worden. De datum waarna ze niet meer gebruikt kunnen worden staat vermeld op de flacon en de verpakking achter “Ten minste houdbaar tot einde”.
*Plantaardige kwaliteit*
Vitotaal Blauwe bosbes is een natuurlijk middel zonder chemische toevoegingen zoals gluten, gist, kleur-, geur- en smaakstoffen of conserveermiddelen. De productie geschiedt onder strenge kwaliteitscontrole. 
*De kracht van kruiden*
Vitotaal Blauwe bosbes in combinatie met Vitotaal Ginkgo ondersteunt bij veroudering van het oog.
_(Bron: vitotaal.nl en http://www.gratisadviseurs.nl/question.php?id=156660)_

----------


## motorwybe

Inderdaad is na een kleine week de boel weer genormaliseerd.
Kan de krant nog niet lezen, maar ben naar een andere opticiën gegaan en die geeft aan dat het lezen beter kan.
A.s. wo-dag tweede onderzoek en dan een nieuwe bril.
Ik zit keuringstechnisch nu öp het randje"voor auto rijbewijs keuring, zegt men.
Ik wacht maar af tot ik minder dan 50 % heb.
En dasn zien we wel weer.
In ieder geval nog bedankt voor je reactie.
M.vr. groet, motorwybe.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo motorwybe,

Fijn dat de boel na een week weer normaliseerde  :Smile: 
Wel vervelend dat je de krant nog niet kan lezen!
Succes bij je afspraak woensdag, ik hoop dat je snel een goede bril krijgt zodat je alles weer kan lezen en je rijbewijs kan houden!
Succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

